
Building Market-Networks to Reshape the Legal Profession - RedditKon
https://www.legal.io/blog/56ddbe3de4a99439930000ce/How-Market-Networks-Will-Reshape-the-Legal-Profession
======
bubblebutt333
All too true regarding the legal industry. It's broken.

